
A Curated List of Resources for GDPR Compliance - mixandgo
https://mixandgo.com/blog/a-curated-list-of-resources-for-gdpr-compliance
======
mixandgo
I'd love to add more useful resources to that list, so if you happen to know
any, please share here or send me a PM.

